# Word of the Day... Tidemark



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2021)

Tidemark: A mark left or reached by the sea on a shore at the highest or lowest point of a tide

Tidemark Dermatitis: Diaper irritation, diaper rash, diaper dermatitis


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2021)

My children occasionally suffered mild tidemark dermatitis from the rubber pants they wore over their cloth diapers.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg. Are you sure it isn’t the ring around your sink after you let the dishwater out?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Aunt Marg. Are you sure it isn’t the ring around your sink after you let the dishwater out?


ROFLMAO!

Thanks for the laugh, Paps! 

Yes, by golly, that, too!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Aunt Marg. Are you sure it isn’t the ring around your sink after you let the dishwater out?


You've got me laughing good this morning, Paps! 

I was giving more thought to ring around the sink, and as a young child we used to bath once weekly, Sunday evening to be exact, and boy, do I remember the dirt ring or tidemark point around the bathtub!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> You've got me laughing good this morning, Paps!
> 
> I was giving more thought to ring around the sink, and as a young child we used to bath once weekly, Sunday evening to be exact, and boy, do I remember the dirt ring or tidemark point around the bathtub!


Same with me and my brother using same water, same tub. I told him first one in the tub was the ringleader.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)

I prefer the first definition. 
Have always loved walking along discovering what the receding tide has left behind. Except for now it's mostly trash among the treasures.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> You've got me laughing good this morning, Paps!


If Paps has got you laughing then you have got, the world and his dog, in hysterics over your banana quip.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2021)

When children don't bother to wash their necks, they end up with a tidemark around their jawline.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> If Paps has got you laughing then you have got, the world and his dog, in hysterics over your banana quip.


LMAO!

It even made me laugh, too, Horseless!


----------



## RnR (Apr 24, 2021)

Increasingly high tidemarks are posing a threat to low-lying Pacific Island nations. Sad.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2021)

RnR said:


> Increasingly high tidemarks are posing a threat to low-lying Pacific Island nations. Sad.


A sad situation indeed, RnR.


----------

